# 자체



## karla_12

I search 자체 in Naver .However I'm still confused with the English translation of it.

What is the English translation of it based on the sentence below?

ex.이해를 한다는 것 자체가 되게 매력적인 일인 것 같아요.

도와주셔서 감사합니다^^


----------



## 4perfecteng

I need the full context for an exact translation, but here it is: The act of understanding *itself* is appealing.

Here are more examples from Naver:
계획 자체는 나쁘지 않다 The plan itself is not bad
그가 무사히 돌아왔다는 사실 자체가 기적이다 The very fact that he returned safely is a miracle


----------



## vientito

I guess 자신 is only used to refer to a living person's oneself?  and what about 제 this one could also be used to refer to someone's himself?


----------

